# Age of Consent



## Pine Tar (Feb 19, 2015)

Personally, I think it should be 18. Because I think everything that you can do as an adult should be 18. Driving a car without restrictions, smoking () and being able to go to a bar and order a drink ought to be available at 18. 

I know it's a touchy subject, but how do you all feel about this?


----------



## YI 457 (Feb 19, 2015)

Local govt raise the age of consent from 14 to 16. That was a good thing imo. 

EDIT: although there are some restrictions. Obviously the age of consent between minors is 16 years old. Between adults is 18. Voting/drinking/driving is also 18.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Feb 19, 2015)

Spoiler: underage n00ds











just something preliminary incase chained divinity comes


----------



## ASoulMan (Feb 19, 2015)

Personally, I think the age of consent should be 18 years old.  Dating minors shouldn't be allowed if you are 18 or older.

I'm iffy on drinking age though.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Feb 19, 2015)

I can see into the future and will now summarize this thread.

-Everyone will agree about the AoC being around 16-18
-No one will admit to wanting to fuck little kids
-Ween attempt failed.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Great thread.


----------



## EI 903 (Feb 19, 2015)

Petition to change CAG's avatar:


----------



## KingofManga420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Petition to change CAG's avatar:
> 
> View attachment 16608


*Cute Equestrian Girl


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Feb 19, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Petition to change CAG's avatar:
> 
> View attachment 16608





KingofManga420 said:


> *Cute Equestrian Girl


----------



## CatParty (Feb 19, 2015)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> I can see into the future and will now summarize this thread.
> 
> -Everyone will agree about the AoC being around 16-18
> -No one will admit to wanting to fuck little kids
> -Ween attempt failed.




isn't holo 15?


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Feb 19, 2015)

Pine Tar said:


> a touchy subject



I see what you did there.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Feb 19, 2015)

CatParty said:


> isn't holo 15?


She's 500+ thank you very much.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> She's 500+ thank you very much.


She only tastes like she's 8 I swear!


----------



## x.eight.six.systems (Feb 19, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> She only tastes like she's 8 I swear!


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 19, 2015)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> I can see into the future and will now summarize this thread.
> 
> -Everyone will agree about the AoC being around 16-18
> -No one will admit to wanting to fuck little kids
> -Ween attempt failed.



What?  No lolcows suddenly come out of the lolcloset, say something hideous, and then say at least they're not Nick Bate?


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Feb 19, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> What?  No lolcows suddenly come out of the lolcloset, say something hideous, and then say at least they're not Nick Bate?


A part of still holds on to the idea that people will look at the recent....outbursts on this site and realize to hide their power level.


----------



## Educated Stupid (Feb 19, 2015)

Teenagers will be teenagers, and some will obviously not obey the age of consent. There will always be some who decide to do the deed at a very tender age and then decide later on in their life how wrong they were.


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Feb 19, 2015)

Why are there age limits? why is it illegal to marry a 12-year old? Helen of Troy was 12. Juliet and Cleopatra were still teenagers when they became famous. Most heroines of classic novels and poems were underage by today's laws. Medical studies show that the best age for a woman to have children is between 15 and 25 (lowest chances of miscarriage, of birth defects and, last but not least, of the woman dying while giving birth); while the worst age is after the mid 30s. And the younger you are, the more likely you are to cement a real friendship with your children; the older you are, the more likely that the "generational gap" will hurt your children's psychology. Therefore it is much more natural to have a child at 16 than at 40. In countless countries of the world women have their first child at a very young age, and stop having children at a relatively young age. Nonetheless, in the USA it is illegal to have sex before 18 (but, note, only if the partner is over 18, which is like saying that it is ok to rob a bank if you are a banker), while it is perfectly legal to get pregnant at 40 or (thanks to medical progress) even at 70. 



Spoiler



before anyone freaks out, this is copypasta from famous /mu/ meme Piero Scaruffi.  Needless to say, he is an idiot on most subjects.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 22, 2015)

The age of consent in my state is 16, with close-in-age exemptions. I think that's good. It provides a balance between keeping adults from taking advantage of particularly young kids, but keeps people involved in more understandable (say, 19/17) pairings from going to jail. They just go to the Maury show instead.

Though, I don't really claim that any specific age is _ideal_ for age of consent. There might be some room to tweak the specific number.


----------



## Conrix (Feb 24, 2015)

TheProdigalStunna said:


> Why are there age limits? why is it illegal to marry a 12-year old? Helen of Troy was 12. Juliet and Cleopatra were still teenagers when they became famous. Most heroines of classic novels and poems were underage by today's laws. Medical studies show that the best age for a woman to have children is between 15 and 25 (lowest chances of miscarriage, of birth defects and, last but not least, of the woman dying while giving birth); while the worst age is after the mid 30s. And the younger you are, the more likely you are to cement a real friendship with your children; the older you are, the more likely that the "generational gap" will hurt your children's psychology. Therefore it is much more natural to have a child at 16 than at 40. In countless countries of the world women have their first child at a very young age, and stop having children at a relatively young age. Nonetheless, in the USA it is illegal to have sex before 18 (but, note, only if the partner is over 18, which is like saying that it is ok to rob a bank if you are a banker), while it is perfectly legal to get pregnant at 40 or (thanks to medical progress) even at 70.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost rated that Deviant, then hit the dumb button, then spoilered and realized that it was a copypasta and undid my rating.

Anyway my belief is that it should be 18.


----------



## Bogs (Feb 24, 2015)

It's been mathematically proven that the age of consent is half your age plus seven.


----------



## Arctic (Feb 28, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> She only tastes like she's 8 I swear!


----------



## Yawning Bulbasaur (Mar 7, 2015)

six.four.systems said:


>


I DIDN'T KNOOOOWWW SHE WAS 15!!!!

Guess I'll just have to kill myself with a ballpoint pen...


----------



## Pikonic (Mar 7, 2015)

Bogs said:


> It's been mathematically proven that the age of consent is half your age plus seven.


20 is a tad high.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Mar 7, 2015)

It seems strange to assign a number to such a thing, but sadly we need a black and white law to stop older assholes fucking little girls. At the end of the day, teens are gonna get their fuck on regardless, and as is the way of things, setting a rule just makes teenagers want to break it.

Here in the UK it's 16, but you can't watch porn until you're 18, go figure.


----------



## Van Darkholme (Mar 7, 2015)

It's 14 here. Go Germany!
You can't legally drink beer till you're 16 btw...not like today's kids give a shit or anything.


----------



## DuskEngine (Mar 22, 2015)

I have a 24 year old friend whose girlfriend turns 18 later this year, and I don't think it's that weird.
Then again, they're in Saudi Arabia, so I don't think she's legally considered an adult at any point in her life.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Mar 23, 2015)

DawnMachine said:


> I have a 24 year old friend whose girlfriend turns 18 later this year, and I don't think it's that weird.
> Then again, they're in Saudi Arabia, so I don't think she's legally considered an adult at any point in her life.


No age of consent. Sex illegal outside of marriage. No minimum age for marriage, I believe. Whenever your father decides you're ready, I guess.


----------



## DuskEngine (Mar 24, 2015)

Anathe said:


> No age of consent. Sex illegal outside of marriage. No minimum age for marriage, I believe. Whenever your father decides you're ready, I guess.


I think he mentioned that the minimum age for marriage is 12. But there's no age of consent per se.
They are, understandably, trying to figure out how to get her the fuck out.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 24, 2015)

Let me preface this post by saying that I like the idea of fucking dogs, but all age of consent laws should be repealed as they're discriminatory and basically no different from homophobia.


----------



## Ification (Mar 24, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Let me preface this post by saying that I like the idea of fucking dogs, but all age of consent laws should be repealed as they're discriminatory and basically no different from homophobia.



inb4 it turns out you're not trolling.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ification said:


> inb4 it turns out you're not trolling.



I am not trolling.


----------



## Teddy (Mar 24, 2015)

Personally. I say wait til ya married, but knowing how the most teens are, I doubt they would do that.

So 18 is a good age. Old enough to make a logical decision sexually. My friends are quite diverse on this topic. Some say 21, some say 15.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Apr 4, 2015)

Marvin said:


> The age of consent in my state is 16, with close-in-age exemptions. I think that's good. It provides a balance between keeping adults from taking advantage of particularly young kids, but keeps people involved in more understandable (say, 19/17) pairings from going to jail. They just go to the Maury show instead.
> 
> Though, I don't really claim that any specific age is _ideal_ for age of consent. There might be some room to tweak the specific number.



I feel like all I do on this site these days is agree with Marvin but I'm kinda in this camp. There can't be an ideal number because maturity varies from person to person. A 16 year old may date a 19 or 20 year old and be fine but an 18 year old can easily get into a relationship with someone older than them that will fuck them up.

I was just thinking about this today because I have a friend whos 18 and a virgin and the dude she was talking to whos in his mid to late 20s has a rather taboo fetish I don't feel we need to get into that he really wants to act out. And despite her telling him shes not into it he kept pressuring her to try it out. She cut him off as a result but it made me wonder. What if she didnt have such firm boundaries set and he actually got her to do it? That could potentially be really damaging and it'd be perfectly legal. She was already crying about the whole ordeal without anything actually happening because shes kind of sensitive and was emotionally invested. 

I agree theres no ideal age. But I think even if you're dating an 18 or 19 year old and your more than 3 years older than them you need to be careful with how you handle that person because you can still do alot of damage to them.

TL;DR: 16~18. Almost feel like if you're significantly older than 18 you should be held accountable for trying to do super fowl shit with an 18 or 19 year old.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 4, 2015)

Lefty's Revenge said:


> TL;DR: 16~18. Almost feel like if you're significantly older than 18 you should be held accountable for trying to do super fowl shit with an 18 or 19 year old.



This is basically the problem with AoC laws.  No matter where you draw the line, you're going to prohibit things that probably aren't terribly harmful while also not preventing things that are, for instance, the especially naive and pliable 19 year old and similar examples.

There is one reason and one reason only for having a bright line rule at a specific age, and that is that it is easy to administer.  Is the person above or below the age in question?  Case closed.  It puts the onus of making damn sure, at peril of prison, on the elder partner.  

That's not perfect, but it's acceptably efficient.


----------



## GV 002 (Apr 6, 2015)

SHORT ESSAY TIME

Looking at this from a purely scientific perspective, you can't fight biology.  Humans become ready to 'mate' once they hit puberty, which can be anywhere between nine and fourteen, roughly, and become too old for breeding at around fifty-sixty.  Biologically the 'age of consent' should well be from when the individual hits puberty, which indicates that one's body is ready for breeding/parenting.

HOWEVER

Humans have kind of fucked (hurr) the system.  We don't usually copulate to breed anymore and have developed methods to prevent impregnation so we can focus on the pleasure and companionship that sex brings.  Also, as a species whos' young develops at a considerably slow rate both physically and mentally, modern humans have for the most part implemented an unspoken 'childhood line'; humans encourage innocence, purity, education and play right up to a certain age, and beyond this age you're basically left to figure things out on your own.  We don't mentally prepare or educate our offspring for sex at the age that they biologically should be prepared for it, which leads to, what in a lot of cultures would be considered incidents, tragedies, general nastiness and crimes occurring.  It actually makes a lot of sense when you watch kids at play (not in a gross way, put down the phone to Mr Hanson); boys are basically little warriors, establishing a pecking order and weeding out the weak, playing games of endurance, violence and status.  Girls are little mothers, gravitating towards baby dolls to look after and playing 'house'.  I know that this isn't a given for ALL kids (I know I wasn't a girly girl when I was little!) but generally it's something you see.

BUT

Humans have kind of gone beyond our natural urges, functions and biology.  Our developments in science mean that we can make a family in whatever the hell way we want to; adoption, fertility drugs, abortion, surrogate mothers, etc without having to rely too much on something as simple as our bodies responding to years of inbuilt instinct.

It's easy to forget that this scientific advancement is still relatively new, and it wasn't that long ago that the average mother would have been as young as ten.

YOU SEE

Humans have much longer life spans than they did back then.  A few hundred years ago you may have been lucky to live to reach anywhere between thirty and fifty, and the science relating to families and fertility was nowhere near as advanced as today, so naturally the biological order was relied upon and respected, meaning younger mothers.  Our life spans now are longer and our medicine so advanced to the point that we no longer have to rely on our bodies alone to know when we can/should reproduce.  This is why at some point in time modern humanity decided to let kids be kids and allow them to retain their innocence for as long as possible before they naturally began to reject it and embrace adulthood.

THEREFORE

Modern humans don't bang kids, and it's become wrong on so many levels to do so due to our natural advancement as a species.  If science/our progress ever fell apart and backtracked for whatever reason and lifespans became shorter, then naturally the age of consent/acceptable parenting age will become younger as it's the most logical thing to do to ensure the continuation of the species.

The age of consent in the UK is sixteen, but in my opinion teens will be teens and will do as they will amongst themselves.  I'm personally glad that it is what it is, I think it's about right.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Apr 7, 2015)

It's 14 where I live.  It doesn't seem to have led to rampant immorality or child abuse, but I can't say I've gone looking for either.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 7, 2015)

Dudeofteenage said:


> It's 14 where I live




gross!


----------



## PantsOfDesire (Apr 8, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> This is basically the problem with AoC laws.  No matter where you draw the line, you're going to prohibit things that probably aren't terribly harmful while also not preventing things that are, for instance, the especially naive and pliable 19 year old and similar examples.
> 
> There is one reason and one reason only for having a bright line rule at a specific age, and that is that it is easy to administer.  Is the person above or below the age in question?  Case closed.  It puts the onus of making damn sure, at peril of prison, on the elder partner.
> 
> That's not perfect, but it's acceptably efficient.



It's definitely a workable approach. Let's say someone is having sex with a 14-year-old. Does the age of the person in question make a difference? Sure, it does. If that person is 16 then that's not a big gap, and I'd argue they're doing what teenagers are driven to do. Now what if that person is 30? I think we'd hold the 30-year-old to a higher standard. It's an arbitrary thing, yet the two situations are quite different. I'd say AoC laws make sense, with the idea being they should protect minors from being exploited. With adults we should assume informed agency unless there are very specific reasons to think otherwise, such as if one part is of legal age but mentally, and quite obviously, of a far younger mental age.


----------



## KFC (Apr 8, 2015)

Age of Consent for Popeye's employees: never


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 15, 2015)

PantsOfDesire said:


> It's definitely a workable approach. Let's say someone is having sex with a 14-year-old. Does the age of the person in question make a difference? Sure, it does. If that person is 16 then that's not a big gap, and I'd argue they're doing what teenagers are driven to do. Now what if that person is 30? I think we'd hold the 30-year-old to a higher standard. It's an arbitrary thing, yet the two situations are quite different. I'd say AoC laws make sense, with the idea being they should protect minors from being exploited. With adults we should assume informed agency unless there are very specific reasons to think otherwise, such as if one part is of legal age but mentally, and quite obviously, of a far younger mental age.



That is rampant and unforgiveable ageism, you're being discriminatory to older people. We build this world for you. We invented the internet and coca-cola and automobiles. We fought and died in wars such as Vietnam War, Korea War, probably others, to safeguard democracy and freedom and create a kick-ass nation for you to live in, and our reward is that we should be banned from banging 14-year-olds while you're allowed to? Nuts to that, I say! That's blatant ageist discrimination and furthermore it's disrespectful to war veterans and patently ingrateful for all the sacrifices we've made for you and your snivelling 'millennial' generation. We bled and suffered in the trenches of Desert Storm so that you could tweet selfies and hashtag #YOLO and bang fourteen year olds in freedom and security, and your response is to strip us of the very rights we gave you? You sir, are a bigot no different from Adolf Hitler himself.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 15, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> You sir, are a bigot no different from Adolf Hitler himself.



Who I might remind you, we personally killed with our bare hands, for freedom.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 15, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Who I might remind you, we personally killed with our bare hands, for freedom.



We punched him so goddamn hard one of his teeth flew straight across the Atlantic and ended up the 50th star on the eagle flag (I'll be damned if I recognise Hawaii as a state).


----------



## GS 281 (May 13, 2015)

It seems to be that 16 would be best, however stats indicate that one third of people have their first experience by 16 and 16% of kids have it by 15, so about 17% engage in sex between 15 and 16, so perhaps 15 would be a better number just to avoid sending people to jail who did things with other people who were willing and informed participants. 

http://www.guttmacher.org/pubs/FB-ATSRH.html

One thing that is closely related to this topic is CP. I teach a course in technology and society and a hot button issue is the trading of "nudes" and what the government response when kids do it should be. While I think this is the number one reason why there should be iPhones sold without camera devices built-in, that currently is not the case and 25% of CP is user-created. When the creator is a child, should the child be subject to the same charges as an older man who took pictures or video of a child in the same positions? I do not believe so, but the law is such that the child would be tried by the same laws, and these laws are so harsh that prosecutors will decline charging teens because the punishment would ruin the rest of their life (long prison terms and lifetime SOR). On the other side of the coin, what about old men who coerce young kids into doing these things. See the story below to read about the upstanding older gentleman who coerced children over the Internet to do things with dogs. It seems to me that This guy who could likely only be tried for possession should be locked up with Nick Bate, not the kid who makes a mistake, however how can kids be taught that actions have consequences without making the consequences so harsh that their lives are ruined? The law really needs to catch up with technology.

http://www.postcrescent.com/story/n...5/02/20/teen-sexting-rise-wisconsin/23691927/


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 13, 2015)

If she wants to perform bass2mouth, then that is well in her rights to do so, and I can't make her choose otherwise.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (May 13, 2015)

America is one of the only countries where you can die in the defense of it, but not have a beer with your dad after a hard days work while you're living in it.


----------



## Megahertz (May 15, 2015)

I don't really see AoC laws coming into play _at all_ for couples who are just 2-3 years separated by the AoC. Where I live It's 17, and I can think of _plenty_ of couples who have been 18/16 for example freely being in a relationship and having sex with no repercussions. Now for larger age gaps it is always called to attention.

I don't know, AOC laws are absolutely necessary to (try to) prevent creepy people from doing creepy things but whenever I see others talking about it as if it affects teenage couples... does it ever, realistically?


----------



## AnOminous (May 15, 2015)

Megahertz said:


> I don't know, AOC laws are absolutely necessary to (try to) prevent creepy people from doing creepy things but whenever I see others talking about it as if it affects teenage couples... does it ever, realistically?



Yes.  There are numerous such cases that have often been cited when passing so-called "Romeo & Juliet" laws to protect such couples.  Absolutely ludicrous and atrocious prosecutions have been made when, for instance, the girl has prominent parents who hate the boy, or for some other reason (like it's an interracial couple), some backward jurisdiction goes after it aggressively.


----------



## *Asterisk* (May 19, 2015)

Age of consent laws as they exist currently are terribly inexact and arbitrary, but something like them is needed to prevent the Jimmy Pages and the Warren Jeffses and the Bryan Singers of the world from abusing teenagers. Sleazy as his behavior is, I don't think Tyga should be sent to prison for dating or having sex with Kylie Jenner even if she was sixteen when they started having sex. Bryan Singer I'm significantly less charitable towards, since he's twice Tyga's age and clearly has a predatory pattern with sixteen, seventeen, and eighteen year old boys when he isn't busy drugging and raping them. Jimmy Page, Bryan Singer, and Chuck Berry absolutely need to be locked away in the same cell as Warren Jeffs.

Another thing I believe is that age of sexual consent and age of consent for performing in the sex industry should not be the same thing. Being a sex worker is a very intense job, and people aren't ready for it at the same age they're ready to just have sex.

I don't know what the best option is. Really, the whole thing'll be a much clearer issue as sexuality and neurology are better understood. All we can do now is ensure the maximum number of predators are locked away or killed and the minimum number of innocent, or sleazy but not evil, people meet the same fates.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (May 20, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> That is rampant and unforgiveable ageism, you're being discriminatory to older people. We build this world for you



Give it up Dynastia, you're clearly 14 years old


----------



## Trombonista (May 21, 2015)

I hope mrz never finds this thread.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (May 22, 2015)

Is there grass on the field?

Then fucking play ball.


----------



## *Asterisk* (May 22, 2015)

trombonista said:


> I hope mrz never finds this thread.


Are you kidding? That'd be hilarious!*

*I've been catching up on the Sluthate thread for several weeks. It's how I got my title.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 23, 2015)

It's a difficult issue, for the simple reason that different people mature at different rates. Taken on a case-by-case basis, you could probably argue in favour of raising or lowering the age of consent. I know plenty of people over the age of consent (16 in Britain, where I am) who probably shouldn't be having sex.


Spoiler



For instance, I know this one guy who's 24, gay, autistic, epileptic and, to be entirely frank, pretty retarded. I'd say his mental age is closer to 13. He's also very promiscuous, and his "boyfriends" tend to be extremely skeezy, much older guys. He's convinced that he's some kind of superhunk (he's not - he's actually quite odd-looking and skinny in a "for God's sake eat something" kind of way), but it's very obvious that the reason he gets laid so much is because he's emotionally immature and gets taken advantage of. The one time I've met one of his "boyfriends" in person, the guy wouldn't even look me in the eye. And we're all a bit worried, because we don't know what else is going on. Is he taking precautions? Is he being pressured into doing things he doesn't want to do? Is he being emotionally manipulated?

TL;DR - the guy is well over the age of consent, but the age of consent does not adequately offer protection in this case.


----------



## Bogs (Mar 13, 2016)

Tragi-Chan said:


> For instance, I know this one guy who's 24, gay, autistic, *epileptic* and, to be entirely frank, pretty retarded.


What's wrong with being epileptic?


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Mar 13, 2016)

I think that age of consent laws inadvertently lead to those closely above them being more subject to victimization due to the creation of a sense of them being forbidden. I think that age of consent laws are necessary for stopping victimization but the age of consent should be raised to 21 so that those who are at the age of consent will be able to avoid being victimized.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Mar 13, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> I think that age of consent laws inadvertently lead to those closely above them being more subject to victimization due to the creation of a sense of them being forbidden. I think that age of consent laws are necessary for stopping victimization but the age of consent should be raised to 21 so that those who are at the age of consent will be able to avoid being victimized.


Who the fuck let ADK back to Deep Thoughts?


----------



## Vitriol (Mar 13, 2016)

*Asterisk* said:


> Who the fuck let ADK back to Deep Thoughts?


Technically off topic, but its a fair question so I'll answer. @Flowers For Sonichu felt that three months was long enough to make the point clear. If @autisticdragonkin strays into shallow thoughts/baiting/off topic discussions here again the shallow thoughts ban will be permanent.


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Mar 15, 2016)

Age of consent? Whoof you guys like to lay out the minefields don'tcha?

So as a number of folks are noting there seems to be some confusion as to why they hover at 16-18 when sexual agency seems to vary from person to person.

Welp, until the 1880s-1890s the norm of consent was actually between 10-13, with Delaware’s ago of conset being just *7* right up to the 1890s.

Now, the Victorian Era is the xenith of british power so of course it’s both Britain being the problem and solution to the situation. The age of consent in the UK had been at 12, as it had been for pretty much forever.

Much like today, London was a den of vice and iniquity, with Opium houses still riddling the city, and drugs freely available. There were also prostitutes. Lots of them,and not all of them were willing members of this trade, and trade was very good. To the point demand (largely blame on continental visitors and buyers) was outstripping supply.

Cue one William Thomas Stead, a journalist who highlighted the concern thanks to a publicity stunt. Rather than writing a single story in an issue of Pall Mall Magazine, he sensationalized the whole thing, most possibly drumming the issue up to a much vaster scale. He spoke of children as young as 12 being sold to madams before being drugged and coercively raped. Before being further coerced into remaining in the business due to the fact they were friendless and likely still befuddled by drugs.

The outrage caused by this scandal nearly lead to rioting in London, the Home Secretary had to intervene begging Stead to stop publishing lest he cause more upheaval.

Ultimately, the Criminal Law Amendment Act of 1885 raised the age of consent right up to 16, and further tightening issues surrounding prostitution and reforming law regarding rape. This was followed fairly swiftly via copycat movements in the United States (Who were more prudish than the Victorian British) seeing ages of consent changed to 16 else 18 dependant on the state.

Nowadays we can see that slight change in attitude again, namely that we note that sexuality is a lot more complicated than the arbitrary numbers we ascribe via legislation. Exceptions have been made (such as the Romeo and Juliet clauses) and our understanding and education is a lot more comprehensive (albeit still very patchy).

For me, 16 with Romeo and Juliet Laws seem the most sensible balance, but we also have to note that this is a relatively recent concept in terms of human civilization and we do appear on the cusp of either another liberalization or some initially feeble attempts at trying to return these laws to their “historical norm”.

--------------

We will have to at the very least, keep an eye on these groups that support this attempted position arguing on the side of history or oppression, the VPDF, the wider SJW network.

While we may laugh at them for now, we should note that people laughed at other groups that were initially seen as extreme, e.g those proposing prohibition etc. Until they were able to wield completely disproportionate influence within media outlets and elsewhere.

We can already see those sparks happening now, with some members of this weird clique of the dispossessed able to wield large power within the media sphere.

So, we should do what we do. Observe, collect, and archive what we need to, ensure that information is available for those who google such things and ensure we can keep such an important law safe.


----------



## Zenku (Mar 19, 2016)

Since one of the factors in Age of Consent laws is to protect people from making choices that could harm them due to not being fully developed, does anyone besides me find it strange that its set at 18 and not 25, when the brain of humans on average is said to be have finished developing if we're to follow that logic?: http://mentalhealthdaily.com/2015/02/18/at-what-age-is-the-brain-fully-developed/

Though where I sit, if you're considered old enough to die for your country in war and vote, then you should also be old enough to drink, smoke, gamble and fuck.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Mar 19, 2016)

Zenku said:


> Since one of the factors in Age of Consent laws is to protect people from making choices that could harm them due to not being fully developed, does anyone besides me find it strange that its set at 18 and not 25, when the brain of humans on average is said to be have finished developing if we're to follow that logic?: http://mentalhealthdaily.com/2015/02/18/at-what-age-is-the-brain-fully-developed/
> 
> Though were I sit, if you're considered old enough to die for your country in war and vote, then you should also be old enough to drink, smoke, gamble and fuck.


The brain's always developing and maturing. For some, it moves at slower paces, and others faster. But barring injury or senility, there's always further maturation.

It's miserable and totalitarian enough to be under the age of majority without further lengthening time spent under those laws.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Mar 19, 2016)

You know, this is ultimately about drawing some line somewhere, where it can be safely assumed that the vast majority of people at or above that line are emotionally and physically ready for sex. This line varies between 16-18 across the US. 

I don't know what's ultimately the ideal line, but arguments that "people mature at different ages" completely miss the point about how the legal system functions and remains practical.


----------



## Zenku (Mar 19, 2016)

KatsuKitty said:


> You know, this is ultimately about drawing some line somewhere, where it can be safely assumed that the vast majority of people at or above that line are emotionally and physically ready for sex. This line varies between 16-18 across the US.
> 
> I don't know what's ultimately the ideal line, but arguments that "people mature at different ages" completely miss the point about how the legal system functions and remains practical.



Exactly. This is not a very clear and cut answer. Sure, people being married off and fucking at ages like thirteen or so were perhaps more widely accepted long ago because it was a feat in of itself to live to see 35-40 on average, however, now that the life expediency is around the average of the 80s on good health and we understand A LOT MORE ABOUT THE HUMAN MIND, entertaining ideas like lowering the age of consent any lower than 18 is off-putting at best.

As for basing it on mental maturity, like you said, Kat, its also thorny. Some minds might not even fully develop until the 30s or 40s! (mind you this is from 2010): http://phys.org/news/2010-12-brain-fully-mature-30s-40s.html

The only other thing I find odd about these laws is that while nationally, its 18 it's lower in some places than that! Why isn't it a uniform 18 all around the United States!? Last I checked, even if the local laws say a girl is considered legal at 16 (and filmed in that location) she still can't be in a porno without it being considered child pornography.


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't know if this is entirely on the topic but how about the legal drinking age? At 18 you can consent to sex and be sent off to war but you still can't legally drink alcohol.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 19, 2016)

Zenku said:


> Exactly. This is not a very clear and cut answer. Sure, people being married off and fucking at ages like thirteen or so were perhaps more widely accepted long ago because it was a feat in of itself to live to see 35-40 on average, however, now that the life expediency is around the average of the 80s on good health and we understand A LOT MORE ABOUT THE HUMAN MIND, entertaining ideas like lowering the age of consent any lower than 18 is off-putting at best.
> 
> As for basing it on mental maturity, like you said, Kat, its also thorny. Some minds might not even fully develop until the 30s or 40s! (mind you this is from 2010): http://phys.org/news/2010-12-brain-fully-mature-30s-40s.html
> 
> The only other thing I find odd about these laws is that while nationally, its 18 it's lower in some places than that! Why isn't it a uniform 18 all around the United States!? Last I checked, even if the local laws say a girl is considered legal at 16 (and filmed in that location) she still can't be in a porno without it being considered child pornography.


Lots of teenagers fuck. I think the age of consent specifically shouldn't be 18. It'd criminalize a lot of normal, harmless behavior.

Also, I don't think physiological maturity is that terribly important. It's less about whether or not you're fully developed, but more whether or not you're developed "enough".


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Mar 19, 2016)

Marvin said:


> Lots of teenagers fuck. I think the age of consent specifically shouldn't be 18. It'd criminalize a lot of normal, harmless behavior.


It is normal behaviour but it is far from harmless
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ife-helps-enjoy-satisfying-relationships.html


----------



## Zenku (Mar 19, 2016)

Marvin said:


> Also, I don't think physiological maturity is that terribly important. It's less about whether or not you're fully developed, but more whether or not you're developed "enough".



But who sets the rules on what is "developed enough"? The Age of Consent is currently the most consistent and unbiased way to decide this. What would even be the alternative? How would it even be enforced in the public eye? Some sort of license?


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Mar 19, 2016)

Zenku said:


> But who sets the rules on what is "developed enough"? The Age of Consent is currently the most consistent and unbiased way to decide this. What would even be the alternative? How would it even be enforced in the public eye? Some sort of license?


It's possible that some sort of license to become an adult early could be granted but I question the utility of it. Seems like it would be a waste of money and very unreliable in comparison to just giving an age of adulthood (which should be decided using actual psychological research)


----------



## Oglooger (Mar 19, 2016)

Zenku said:


> Sure, people being married off and fucking at ages like thirteen or so were perhaps more widely accepted long ago because it was a feat in of itself to live to see 35-40 on average,


bullshit, humans have been having the same life expectancy for 1000 years now.


----------



## Zenku (Mar 19, 2016)

Oglooger said:


> bullshit, humans have been having the same life expectancy for 1000 years now.


Then I got some faulty ass information. Now the whole thing about kids back then fucking at that young of an age is now even more creepy in light of this evidence.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Mar 19, 2016)

Zenku said:


> Then I got some faulty ass information. Now the whole thing about kids back then fucking at that young of an age is now even more creepy in light of this evidence.


The least creepy explanation is that it was economically difficult to live alone and that due to lower educational needs there wasn't a need to live with one's parents for a long time in order to get prepared for the world. Additionally due to increased risk of miscarriage women would have had to go through more pregnancies to have the same amount of children


----------



## Marvin (Mar 19, 2016)

Zenku said:


> But who sets the rules on what is "developed enough"? The Age of Consent is currently the most consistent and unbiased way to decide this. What would even be the alternative? How would it even be enforced in the public eye? Some sort of license?


Oh, I'm not proposing an alternative. I think the age of consent, with appropriate close-in-age exemptions, is our best stab at balancing the need to protect vulnerable youth without criminalizing normal behavior. I consider that to be our standard of "developed enough". Not particularly nuanced, I'll admit. But it's cheap and easy to implement, and easy for citizens to understand.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Mar 20, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> I don't know if this is entirely on the topic but how about the legal drinking age? At 18 you can consent to sex and be sent off to war but you still can't legally drink alcohol.



OT but it used to be 18 until 1984.  States that didn't comply would have their federal highway budgets cut.  It actually reduced the number of alcohol related driving deaths.


----------



## SOINCHU (Mar 21, 2016)

Oglooger said:


> bullshit, humans have been having the same life expectancy for 1000 years now.


That article is saying that people given they stayed healthy had a similar life expectancy for the last 1000 years.  The problem is people back in the day died from simple disease a lot more often. Yes the "average age" of death being 40 does not mean that everyone died of natural causes at 40... It does mean that there was a lot of child death and middle age death from disease, which basically adds up to the same thing. People generally died younger for a myriad of reasons even if a good number did make it to their 70s just like we do today.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 21, 2016)

Oglooger said:


> bullshit, humans have been having the same life expectancy for 1000 years now.



Actually it says "lifespans."  Life expectancy is something completely different.


----------



## Polexia Aphrodisia (Apr 5, 2016)

I've always thought it should be 16 in America. If they're old enough to be trusted with the operation of a heavy, moving vehicle around other people in heavy, moving vehicles, then they should be trusted with their own genitals.


----------



## OtterParty (Apr 7, 2016)

i really like this person who's surrounded by a whole galaxy of beta orbiters, what age must they reach before its okay for me to get drunk and discuss my basement rape fantasies with them?


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Apr 7, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> I don't know if this is entirely on the topic but how about the legal drinking age? At 18 you can consent to sex and be sent off to war but you still can't legally drink alcohol.



In New Zealand the age of consent is 16, but the age to legally view pornography is 18.

So between 16 and 18 you can fuck, but if you and your partner video yourselves, it's illegal for you to watch it.


----------



## IV 445 (Apr 7, 2016)

A wise man once told me, "The law is consistently inconsistent, and that is actually a good thing."


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jul 6, 2017)

Pine Tar said:


> Personally, I think it should be 18. Because I think everything that you can do as an adult should be 18. Driving a car without restrictions, smoking () and being able to go to a bar and order a drink ought to be available at 18.
> 
> I know it's a touchy subject, but how do you all feel about this?


lol pine tar more like rape tar


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jul 7, 2017)

Keep it at 18. Anything less is just creepy.


----------



## Caesare (Jul 7, 2017)

100. Nobody, anywhere should be having sex. Ever.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jul 7, 2017)

Coleman Francis said:


> 100. Nobody, anywhere should be having sex. Ever.



It's the Christian Way. All conceptions my family were involved in were immaculate and the Divine Will of the LORD. Alcohol may or may not have been involved but that's fine in the LORD'S eyes.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jul 7, 2017)

Coleman Francis said:


> 100. Nobody, anywhere should be having sex. Ever.


But if you make it to 100 you deserve to have a little fun.


----------



## DNJACK (Jul 7, 2017)

Kevin Spencer said:


> Keep it at 18. Anything less is just creepy.


God forbid a 18 yo and a 17 yo having sex ever.

I am baffled by american culture.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 7, 2017)

DNJACK said:


> God forbid a 18 yo and a 17 yo having sex ever.
> 
> I am baffled by american culture.



There are almost always exceptions for people close in age.

California, being an absolute shithole in nearly every respect, doesn't have such a sanity escape clause.


----------



## More Spicey Than Coolwhip (Jul 7, 2017)

I think we should wait until their out of diapers.....maybe...


----------



## Manah (Jul 8, 2017)

Ok, but now can someone explain why comparatively few people raise their eyebrows over all those anime schoolgirls with big ol titties


----------



## PeachyQueen (Jul 16, 2017)

In Alabama the AOC is apparently 19. I can understand the smoking age being 19 in Alabama, but the AOC? Kinda odd. Not sure if it's the usual 16 for minors but 18 for adults.


----------

